# 32 Bit Citrix Desktop not launching



## richard_t (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi guys,

Ive serched everywhere for this problem and couldnt find it, ive tried the basic troubleshooting, *one* of are users is using the 32 bit client of citrix and it is not lauching, other users have no issues with it, only her computer does. When I click to lauch the desktop it thinks a bit and then the receiver will shoot me an error saying :

"The network connection to your application was interrupted. Try to access your application later, or contact technical support." 

Her computer is running Windows 7 64 bit, IE8. Im really not sure what could be causing this error, any suggestions.

Many Thanks,
Richard


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

this ever work before?
have you confirmed the settings in the citrix session are correct like server etc?
can you ping the citrix server?
is this on a lan or via the wan?


----------



## richard_t (Feb 10, 2012)

Ya it has worked before just fine, i have check everything, this is over lan, as we do not have wan at work, there is however an exception to the issue, we normally have the laptop pluged into the docking station, when we unplug it from the docking station the citrix works just fine, which is odd since she always had the docking station and now we exchnged the docking station thinking it wa sdefective but the one has the same issue, so were very confused in what could be causing this.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

lets see a ipconfig /all when connected to the docking station and when its not.


----------



## richard_t (Feb 10, 2012)

I attached the ipconfigs, the file name are as follow:

the ipconfigon (the first one) is the one where the laptop is on the docking station

the ipconfigoff (the 2 bottom ones) is when the laptop is off the docking station, theres 2 of them since there was a lot of information


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually with a docking station you use the ethernet interface on the docking station but in your case you are using the same ethernet port on the laptop wheither docked or not.

Only difference is you have two wif interfaces when docked. I would disable them and see if you have citrix connectivity.


----------



## richard_t (Feb 10, 2012)

How would I go about doing this exactly?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You go to Lan Connections where you will see the two wifi icons and the wired icon. You right mouse click on the wifi icon and one of the choices is disable.


----------



## richard_t (Feb 10, 2012)

Ive done what you suggested, yet im still getting that same error


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

reinstall the client when the station is docked.


----------



## richard_t (Feb 10, 2012)

we had tried that earlier with no luck


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

My only thought was the client wasn't binding to the correct network inferface which reinstall of the client when docked should have fixed.

For example my laptop when docked uses the network connecting to the docking station not the nic in the laptop.

So you are saying you reinstalled the client while docked but you still have the same issue of it works undocked but doesn't work docked. Right?


----------



## richard_t (Feb 10, 2012)

correct, i can retry installing it again, but if you have another idea id be glad to try, its a really weird issue thats stumped the whole team here


----------

